# Looking to buy waterstones for sharpening.



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

I was going to buy King brand. They seem good value.
What grit should I buy?
Amazon have 1000/6000 for about $30 and also 800/4000 FOR $30.
Would this be a good set for bush knives? Or would one of these sets be enough?

Cheers fellow preppers.


----------

